# Fireblocking materials?



## steveray (Feb 28, 2012)

FROM THE 2009 IRC...........7. Batts or blankets of mineral wool or glass fiber or other approved materials installed in such a manner as to be securely retained in place.

DOES THIS MEAN IF YOU INSULATE YOUR WALLS (fiberglass), THAT YOU DON'T HAVE TO SEAL ANY PENETRATIONS?   Sorry not yelling, but our stupid MUNIS software only works in caps...... 

CT had amended this section (to exclude fiberglass)in the IRC and left it in the IBC for some reason.....I don't know where they will go w/ the next adoption, but I am trying to get ahead of the curve....


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2012)

No change to #7 in the 2012 IRC however..they added a # 8

8. Cellulose insulation installed as tested for the specific

application.


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2012)

I did see that Mule.....I was wondering if I am interpreting that improperly....it seems as though you need no fireblocking for penetrations if the cavity is full of fiberglass.....Is that correct?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2012)

So how would you fire block an ICF wall when using http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/ICFVL.asp to support the second floor?

Or is it not a concern if the sheetrock is attached directly to the foam? Might be overthinking this as it relates to ICF construction.


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, however if you look at the next section the code gives specifics for fiberglass batts as fireblocking.

R302.11.1.1 Batts or blankets of mineral or glass fiber. Batts

or blankets of mineral or glass fiber or other approved nonrigid

materials shall be permitted for compliance with the 10-foot

(3048 mm) horizontal fireblocking in walls constructed using

parallel rows of studs or staggered studs

Remember the most you can go without horizontal fireblocking is 10 ft. Fiberglass shall be permitted for compliance with the 10-foot horizontal fireblocking in walls . So if it's a full cavity...yes you may use the fiberglass for fireblocking!

There was a BO from another city and we were having a discussion on fireblocking/draftstopping. He pointed out a section of the code where it talked about fireblocking at eaves and overhangs and stated that no AHJ requires fireblocking in that void between the eave and the gap that it creates on the exterior wall. That's when this exact section come in! The fiberglass is an approved fireblock/draftstop.


----------



## Mule (Feb 29, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> So how would you fire block an ICF wall when using http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/ICFVL.asp to support the second floor?Or is it not a concern if the sheetrock is attached directly to the foam? Might be overthinking this as it relates to ICF construction.


Don't know! Haven't thought about it! I'm thinking and have figured out my brain is hurting...........I'll get back with you on this same date next year!


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 2, 2012)

Fireblocking only is required for combustionable construction. The ICF may have been fire tested for flammability and flame spread. IF the insulation meets the requirements, it is providing the fireblocking......  You will need to check the manufacture's listing of the ICF to ensure it has been tested correctly.

(In other words, If the ICF form can meet the same flame spread, smoke development, and thermal protection as sheetrock..... what is the problem?)


----------

